# DRAFT PROSPECT: Martell Webster



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This thread is to discuss all things Martell Webster. Any other threads created focusing on Martell Webster will be merged with this one from now one.

Draft Prospect: *Martell Webster*











Position: *SF/SG*
Age at Draft: *18*
Height/Weight/Wingspan/Reach: *6'7.5" / 230 lbs / 6'11" / 8'10"*
College: *None - Seattle Prep*
Birthplace: *Seattle, WA*

Season Avgs 04/05: *27 ppg, 7 rpg*

Vertical: *30.5"*
Combine Rank: *59*

Projected Pick: *5 to 13*

*Quick Hit:*Considered to be NBA ready coming out of HS. A good outside shooter already but only a somewhat average athlete. Lots of comparisons to Glen Rice. Appears to be a favorite of the Bobcats.

nbadraft.net profile
draftexpress profile
espn profile (insider)
elitedraft.net profile


*The Questions:*
NBA SG or SF?
Glen Rice comparisons - right on?
NBADraft.net has Webster going higher than Green? Why? Possible?
Is the upside there considering he isn't a top notch athlete?
Why take Martell over guys like Antoine Wright or Joey Graham?
First year starter? First year numbers?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

As a Glen Rice diehard fan, I wouldn't compare the two yet. Webster seems like a great prospect but after seeing the McDonalds game, Rice wasn't the name I was getting from him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The Questions:
NBA SG or SF?
Glen Rice comparisons - right on?
NBADraft.net has Webster going higher than Green? Why? Possible?
Is the upside there considering he isn't a top notch athlete?
Why take Martell over guys like Antoine Wright or Joey Graham?
First year starter? First year numbers?


Question 1. depends on who drafts him. If Portland ends up with him he is a SG. If a team like the Lakers end up with him he's a SF

Question 2. No I think he is more of a 2 guard than Rice could've ever been. More like Ray Allen...Not overly athletic, but can keep you honest by drilling shot after shot

Question 3. They have him going higher because the Blazers love him, but it could be a smokescreen.

Question 4. He's a solid 15 ppg player in a few years, nothing less nothing more.

Question 5. You take him over the other two because he comes off as a really good kid that can shoot better than both....combined.

Question 6. Again, depends on who drafts him. If he ends up a Blazer he will be a first year starter. His numbers will be 10 or so ppg and 3 rpg.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

The Blazers measured his one-step vertical leap at 38 inches. He's more athletic than given credit for.

6'8 233 lbs, he's an absolutely huge SG who can still grow!

I don't really know who'd I compare him too, I like the M.Redd comparisons.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

QRICH said:


> The Blazers measured his one-step vertical leap at 38 inches. He's more athletic than given credit for.
> 
> 6'8 233 lbs, he's an absolutely huge SG who can still grow!
> 
> I don't really know who'd I compare him too, I like the M.Redd comparisons.


Funny that Michael Redd was actually compared to Derek Anderson coming into the NBA. An athletic 2 guard who could drive. Now he's turned into a jump shooter.

If he grows, how will he continue to play SG? A 6'9 245 pound SG?? If he were blessed with uncanny agility that would be one thing, but he's not. He'll probably turn into another SF. 

However, Nash said he was very impressed with Webster's defense in private workouts. He went up against the super athletic Nate Robinson and Rashad McCants. So maybe it's not as poor as advertised.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

<<<<Question 4. He's a solid 15 ppg player in a few years, nothing less nothing more.>>>

Why nail a guy down to 15ppg?? If he has the size and great shooting touch, why couldn't he have just as much scoring sucess as a player like Steve Smith or Glen Rice??


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Watching Martell in the Jordan Classic, he reminds me a bit of Michael Finley.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I think Martell will be a superstar in this league one day. With a weak pool of HSers this year(outside of G-squared) I think Webster has a great chance of going lotto.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Anyone heard more sources of the rumor the Blazer will trade down to the Jazz's pick at 6 and draft him. I got it from the atlanta journal constitution here:

http://www.prosportsdaily.com/nba/nbarumors.html


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

id like to see telfair outlaw, and martell webster start for the blazers next year.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

jreywind said:


> Anyone heard more sources of the rumor the Blazer will trade down to the Jazz's pick at 6 and draft him. I got it from the atlanta journal constitution here:
> 
> http://www.prosportsdaily.com/nba/nbarumors.html



Portland is rumored to be involved with more people than Madona in her hayday. 

Utah makes sense, but not for Giricek and the other crap they want to give us. 

#6 and #27 along with maybe Humphries for #3 and filler, or #6, Harpring and Boozer for #3 DA and patterson. That's really not fair for Utah, but if they want the pick?????


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I think he is a Steve Smith type player. Dead on right there. Many people forget Steve Smith was a solid 18-20 ppg threat in his prime, who did it off pure shooting.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> I think he is a Steve Smith type player. Dead on right there. Many people forget Steve Smith was a solid 18-20 ppg threat in his prime, who did it off pure shooting.


Steve Smith also had a post game. He used more than shooting; he was extremely wily.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Webster = Lamond Murray.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Murrey? Ouch.


----------

